# How many devices do you have?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

By "device" I mean anything that you can (supposedly) read on, aside from a desktop computer or a laptop. Include all tablets, smartphones and e-readers.  I'm just curious.

I prefer to have only those devices that I "need" (can justify?) for some reason. I need my smartphone for work.  I need a black and white Kindle to read in bed at night.  And I just bought myself a tablet to free myself of having to sit in a hardback chair at the dining room table in front of my laptop when doing everything I do on the internet, which is almost everything, and which hurts my aching back.  I've had many kindles, but as soon as I get a new one, I give my old one to someone who needs it.  

At the moment I have:

An iphone 5
A 2013 Nexus 7
A Kindle paperwhite 

I also have the very first Fire, which I don't use and don't think I can even give away.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

fancynancy said:


> By "device" I mean anything that you can (supposedly) read on, aside from a desktop computer or a laptop. Include all tablets, smartphones and e-readers. I'm just curious.
> 
> I prefer to have only those devices that I "need" (can justify?) for some reason. I need my smartphone for work. I need a black and white Kindle to read in bed at night. And I just bought myself a tablet to free myself of having to sit in a hardback chair at the dining room table in front of my laptop when doing everything I do on the internet, which is almost everything, and which hurts my aching back. I've had many kindles, but as soon as I get a new one, I give my old one to someone who needs it.
> 
> ...


What don't you like about the Fire? I am sure if you asked someone would take your Fire. 
I have a pandigital android tablet. (Love, hate relationship there)
Kindle Fire which I love and would love a second one.
And a couple of e-ink ereaders.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nancy,

put your original Fire up for sale here at a reasonable price or trade it into Amazon for gift card credit. 

Paperwhite 2
Basic Kindle
Kindle Touch
Original Kindle
Original Fire 
Samsung SII
original iPad
iPod Touch 5G

I just shipped back my PW1 and my Kindle Fire HD8.9.

And yes, I've read and will read on all of them.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> I also have the very first Fire, which I don't use and don't think I can even give away.


Do you realize you can trade your Fire in to Amazon for a gift card? I have sent mine off and will use the gift card toward the purchase of a Fire HDX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My list:

smartphone -- Motorola RAZR, about 2½ years old.
Basic Kindle purchased fall of 2011
PW Kindle purchased a month ago. 
8.9" Fire HD 4G, purchased last November.
7"Fire HDX arrived Saturday.
Acer Iconia Win8 tablet computer purchased this past summer
Averetec laptop at least 3 years old
Sony laptop probably 6 years old (actually, this may no longer have the Kindle app on it as I did a reformat at one point.)

Recently sold back to Amazon
Motorola Xoom -- about 2 years old, just got word they accepted it as in 'good' condition and posted $153 to my Amazon GC account
Kindle PW from last fall -- expect $113 as 'like new'
7" Fire HD from last fall -- expect $123 as 'like new'

Previously sold back to Amazon
Kindle 1st Gen, purchased July of 2008, sold back for $20 about a year ago; it had been used by me and by my son at various times.
Kindle 3rd Gen(keyboard) purchased August 2010, sold back for about $30 last fall when I got the basic K

I also had one of the first DX models, which was subsequently passed on to one aunt and then to another when she died.  And then the second aunt died; I guess a cousin has it now.
I got a replacement one at some point but have since passed that on to my brother who'd broken his and didn't have the money to replace it.
And I had one of the first Fires which I sold to a member here last year when I got the Fire HD. 

I mostly read on the PW, the basic K is for a back up, I like the Fires for games and light web browsing and some video and music. The other devices are for emergency reading only.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Samsung Galaxy S4 phone
Kindle 3 (mostly just keep around for playing Monopoly and Scrabble)
Kindle PW (vast majority of my reading happens here)
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10" (don't really use much any more since the phone is basically a mini tablet)

Also have a Kindle Touch sitting around that I don't use, and probably should sell/give to someone.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

PW1 (will be giving it to my BFF when I get my pre-ordered PW2 3G)
K3
DX
Fire HD
iPad 1
iPhone 4S
iTouch

I think that's it.

I very recently sold my K Touch to Maries here on Kboards.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kindle 4
ipad 1
iphone 5

would like to trade out my ipad for an ipad mini... maybe if the new ones make the originals go down in price, I may get one.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh dear.  

K1, first kindle, my special unicorn with sparkle stripe. 
K3, kindle keyboard
PW
OFire first original fire that came out, sadly neglected for
Fire HD 8.9
Iphone3

Those are just mine. I also have access to hubbies toys but don't use them as they are ithingies.
I prefer my fire over the ipads. His toys are usually through work and not technically his if they ask for them back.

I only read on my e-ink devices though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My list:
> 
> smartphone -- Motorola RAZR, about 2½ years old.
> Basic Kindle purchased fall of 2011
> ...


Cheater, the OP specifically said EXCLUDING laptops and PCs. 

And if I'm going to include every device I've ever owned...



Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

iPhone 5s (though I can't even fathom trying to read on it unless I was really, really desperate)
Kindle PW
Kindle Keyboard (which is for Hank)

Pretty simple person, really.


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

My list:

Kindle Keyboard (gave to my fiancée)
Kindle Paperwhite (I do most of my reading on this)
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (Mostly Audible, since the PW won't do audiobooks)
LG Optimus Slider Phone (When I'm out and about)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

First Generation Kindle
Second Generation Kindle
First Generation Kindle DX
First Generation Kindle Fire
ASUS Transformer Tablet

Hopefully I'll be adding a smartphone to the list again for the first time in a year or two, I'm eyeing the Moto X but only because it's one of the only offerings by a new service with really cheap plans.  It's been nice not having one, but you do feel a bit cut off from the world when you're out and about without one.  There are about three or four more Kindles in the house that I can't really lay claim to.

You could probably get a little something for that first generation Fire.  I know that if I didn't use mine I'd be tempted to give it to my niece.  She's way too young to spend any real money on something like that for, but she loves playing with her mom and grandma's phones and it'd be nice for her to have a cheap device that's all hers that we wouldn't lose sleep over her ruining.  I imagine there are other folks out there like that.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have plenty so that I'm never caught without something to read on. 

PW2
Fire HD (this will be replaced soon by the HDX)
PW1 (backup or for DD when she wants to upgrade her keyboard)
iphone 5
ipod touch 5G
ipad 4


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

iPhone 5 (though I would NEVER read on it)
PaperWhite 3G
K3 (technically my husband's but I could grab it in a pinch)
Fire 7" HDX (if it arrives on Friday as promised)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

um - I still have 12 listed on my account - and we actually use most of them.
Original Kindle
Kindle 2
Kindle 3 (now know as Kindle Keyboard)
Kindle DX
Original Kindle Fire
Baby Kindle
Kindle Touch (my mom's)
Kindle PW1 (mine)
Kindle PW1 (DH's)
iPad
Android tablet
Android phone


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm still using (and enjoying) the Kindle Keyboard I got a couple of years ago. 

Sometimes, I also read on my iPhone 4, but I'd rather not.

As you can see, I'm not an early adopter; I'll get something I like and keep using it until it's dead. And even then, I'll probably try to revive it. Although I've been drooling over the Paperwhite for a while now and wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have or had the following:
K2 (sold when I got my K3)
K3 (sold when I got my Touch)
Touch (Kept in hopes that my busband might use it)
Original Fire (seldom used)
iPad ( first gen.), on loan to my younger daughter until she buys a new iPad 
3rd gen. iPad (used a lot!!)
PW 3G (99% of my reading is done on this.)
New PW2 to be delivered on Nov. 5
Plus 4 Kindle Keyboards for my reading students at school.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Having given away a K2, a K3 and original DX I now have left:-

DXG
Kindle Touch
PW1
PW2
Fire 7" HD
Fire 8.9" HD
iPod Touch
iPad - original
Samsung Galaxy SII smartphone

Generally, my e-ink devices are for reading and my Fires for games and media consumption, especially videos on the 8.9". I mainly use my iPod Touch for audio books as it's the easiest thing to walk around with. I only use my phone for reading etc. in an emergency. I can't remember the last time I used the iPad for anything.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Wow, you lot. ... I read books using Kindle software on my:

Acer Aspire One netbook
Nokia Lumia 710 smartphone


----------

